# Anyone using Testors acrylic wash?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if I can put a gloss coat over acrylic, then use this. 

Any experience anyone? Tips or suggestions welcome. 


http://www.testors.com/category/667725/Acrylic_Washes


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Really? 

No one? 

I have to spray some test pieces, then gloss coat them, but in a few days I'll be trying this. 

I'm skeptical about acrylic wash over acrylic paint, even with the gloss coat. But maybe.....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What will you use for a gloss coat enamel or acrylic????
Also thanks for the info on those washes, I had no idea they were available.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The washes are newish and have had zero publicity. Testors relased a range of enamel and acrylic washes a few months back. Many were in the now defunct Poly Scale and Floquil lines, and have since been rebranded to the Testors Create FX paint rack. The only place I have seen this rack of paint is on the floor of one aisle in Hobby Lobby. 

In general there are no issues with acrylic washes over acrylic paint. I have not tried the Testors acrylic ones myself. I have used the Testors enamel washes (they call them stains). Those worked pretty well but are very strong and need to be thinned out more. I thinned them both with Turpenoid and also Testors thinner. 

You can seal models with a coat of something like Testors Clear GLoss or Clear Satin Lacquer. These are airbrushable clear coats that are very hard and durable. You would have no issue applying any sort of a wash over them. I like the Clear Flat lacquer too. It dries dead flat, all of the time. 

Even with out a clear coat, unless you just blob the washes on heavy, let it sit and dissolve the base coat (harder with acrylics) and then touch or handle it while it is wet, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

These are available at Hobby Lobby.

However, for some reason they are in the diorama section and not with the model paints!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah thats where they are in my HL plus the rack sits on the floor... not very convenient. The paints are 8" off the ground.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

my LHS has a whole rack of new testors stuff, I just havent purchased any yet.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't got a Hobby Lobby around these parts.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> Don't got a Hobby Lobby around these parts.


They have a presence in most states. However, they are pretty much concentrated in southern states. They are really growing in CA, Midwest and east coast.

They are based out of OKC.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hobby Lobby, one of my favorite places to shop. Be sure to print off one of their 40% off coupons you find on-line, they're available all the time.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

spawndude said:


> These are available at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> However, for some reason they are in the diorama section and not with the model paints!


Where is the diorama section in a Hobby Lobby? Is that the same section that has the Alumilite?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its the section with the little figures and Toob stuff for kids to make dioramas, woodland scenics stuff, etc. At least in my store. Its not that big of a deal to look around the store anyway. Its not like the stuff is going to be in with xmas decorations.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

hpiguy said:


> Where is the diorama section in a Hobby Lobby? Is that the same section that has the Alumilite?


Assuming all stores have a very similar setup.

Alumilite at one end, toy soldiers at the other end, diorama supplies about in the middle.

I would think the diorama supplies would fit better where the electric cars (same isle as models) sets are and the cars sets would fit better where the diorama supplies are (same isle as toy soldiers).


----------

